# Game #6: Bucks at Clippers



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game #6!*

Milwaukee Bucks (4-1)









*PG*- TJ Ford
*SG*- Michael Redd
*SF*- Bobby Simmons
*PF*- Andrew Bogut
*C*- Jamaal Magloire

Injury Report- None.


Los Angeles Clippers (5-2)









*PG*- Sam Cassell
*SG*- Cuttino Mobley
*SF*- Corey Maggette
*PF*- Elton Brand
*C*- Chris Kamen

Injury Report- PG Shaun Livingston is out.


*KEY MATCHUP*- Sam Cassell vs. TJ Ford

2 upstart teams going at it. The Bucks are coming off a huge emotional victory against the Pacers, hopefully it can carry over....


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*GAME PREVIEW*​


> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - Two of the surprise teams in the NBA meet Tuesday when the Milwaukee Bucks open a four-game road trip against the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> The Bucks are coming off an exhilarating three-game homestand in which they took care of Miami and Indiana - two of the favorites in the Eastern Conference - and did so in dramatic fashion.
> 
> ...


*Link *


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Go Bucks! I'll be watching. Call me a bandwagon fan if you will, but I like watching this team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Go Bucks! I'll be watching. Call me a bandwagon fan if you will, but I like watching this team.


Ok Bandwagon Fan ....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Heehee. The reason I started watching them was Bogut, naturally I wanted to see how he did. Then I saw TJ Ford tearing it up, which I didn't expect to happen, and wanted to see more. My curiosity led me to liking the team. We need to get more Bucks fans in here!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers Game Thread :cheers:


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

this'll be a good game! Bobby Simmons returns to LA to play the clipz. I think that the difference in this game will be who plays better at the PG position. I like the Clippers in this game unfortunately. A long trip to LA from Milwaukee but expect this to be a very good game up in the 100's. Look for Simmons to come out shooting and very aggressive. What happens..... i don't know


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Heehee. The reason I started watching them was Bogut, naturally I wanted to see how he did. Then I saw TJ Ford tearing it up, which I didn't expect to happen, and wanted to see more. My curiosity led me to liking the team. We need to get more Bucks fans in here!


There are a few...trying to get more...once we start winning more, the fans will come out.


----------



## BucksRedd (Oct 28, 2005)

yea...but will it keep up..are there any brewers fans here? because there is a really good mlb forum in dire need of brewer fans, come on guys. And tj is goin crazy, he some how developed a jump shot when he was hurt, je can even make an occasional 3, whered this come from! We should win tonite, but its hard to say, brand has been one of the best in the league, and cassell is doing well also


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Geez, Mo Williams has a sweet shot. Milwaukee down 3 to end quarter 1.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

i'm not watchin the game but the Bucks are down 17 midway through the 3rd. From the gamecast it looks like they aren't passing the ball. Only 7 assists on 22 FG's...not good. Any analysis from others?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Your team is playing very well tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Your team is playing very well tonight.


 I meant our team, but it was nice to see Simmons again.

Anyway, tonight was just an off night, you guys will bounce back, I'm sure of it, besides they got some early fouls on Bogut which probably cut into his game, you'll get us when we come to Milwaukee.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> I meant our team, but it was nice to see Simmons again.
> 
> Anyway, tonight was just an off night, you guys will bounce back, I'm sure of it, besides they got some early fouls on Bogut which probably cut into his game, you'll get us when we come to Milwaukee.



i hope that was just blip....the team has been playing from behind all year they need to win a game when they don't have to come from behind.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyway, tonight was just an off night

This was not an off night. Bucks fans better get use to this kind of drubbings.


----------

